
Stop the autoconf insanity Why we need a new build system - soundsop
http://freshmeat.net/articles/stop-the-autoconf-insanity-why-we-need-a-new-build-system
======
evgen
Yeah, we all knew autoconf was not too great back in 2003 when this was
written. It hasn't gotten much better or much worse. I think the only thing
that has really changed is that there has been a gradual convergence on a
smaller number of "platforms" (hardware, OS, and language VMs) so that it is
no longer worth the effort of maintaining yet another obscure toolchain to
deal with the corner cases. If the standard makefile (or
rakefile/setup.py/Makefile.PL) works for Ubuntu, Redhat/Centos, and OS X most
developers would consider the job done and move on; they now seem far more
willing to tell the people running obscure hardware/os combos that they are
SOL unless they can hack the makefiles themselves.

------
spooneybarger
maybe i'm an outlier, but i never have had an issue or problem using the
autoconf toolset or installing anything that uses it.

